# Sharks??



## Lefthorn (Jul 11, 2012)

Got a rig trip planned for next Friday. I know sharks have been bad and was wondering if they are still as bad and/or areas that have been holding tuna without sharks?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

The last reports I've heard from the rigs haven't been as bad as they were a month ago. We didn't really have much of any problems last week but we also weren't near the rigs.


----------



## hookpuller (Feb 19, 2008)

We fished the Petronius for a few minutes right before dark about 10 days ago. The roffer/ripchart report was a bit off. Water was kind of dirty. Once dark, we tried to catch a few blackfins to use the next day for bottom fishing and couldn't get through the sharks. They were eating anything you put down. We didn't hook a single blackfin, hardtail etc. Either cut off or lip hooked shark with 5 to 6 following them to the boat. I've never seen anything like it. We didn't fish the beer can, marlin or ram. I've heard its the same. Things change fast so you never know.


----------



## Lefthorn (Jul 11, 2012)

Thanks guys. I hope they get better but would almost prefer an open water bite like i have read about lately. Then sharks should really not be a problem


----------



## Circle Jerk (Jan 26, 2012)

Fished Horn Mtn. On the 5th, we did see a few sharks but only when real close to the rig. As long as we stayed out in yellowfin range we didn't have any problems boating fish.


----------



## Bean Counter (Nov 15, 2010)

Fished the Petronius/Beer Can/Marlin/Others in the area last Saturday and Sunday sharks and barracuda everywhere eating anything we put in the water.


----------



## bluewater (Mar 14, 2012)

fished petronius and marlin a couple weeks ago and if you stay off the rigs at least a couple hundred yards you can bag all the black fin you want. you do feed the sharks about 1 out of 4 0r 5 after hook up. need to get close to the rig then let your transom lights drag the blacks away with you. we were even able to jig up about 5 small yellows around 10 to 15 lbs. stay close to the rig and ya, you will be feeding sharks all night


----------

